# Baby Bunny Updates



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

So I was out feeding the rabbits yesterday, Princess usually has free roam of the shed and she was on top of the bale of hay as usual, then she went into it, I went over and she had made a little burrow into it. She was gone for ages and I thought maybe she was sick and hiding, when she came back up I put her in her cage to keep an eye on her incase she needed a vet. A couple of hours later I went over to the burrow cause I wanted to see how deep she made it, at the bottom I felt something moving! I thought it was a rat so ran off and when my Dad came home I told him to go out and see what it was and get rid of it, he called me out and it was five baby rabbits!

Princess had put a ton of fur on them so it was easy to guess who owned them. I moved them into her cage along with the nest she had made in the hay and hoped they would be ok, I didn't want to make a thread on her because I wasn't sure if she would feed them because I moved them but this morning she was feeding them, and they are very strong so I'm happy.

Kind of sucks because I was planning on breeding my nethie to a friends nethie but there you go, they are adorable anyways


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 19, 2009)

Awh, i hope she and the baby will be fine. I'm totally watching this thread! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

Should have taken pictures when I checked this morning :blushan:


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

Heres some pics, I won't have anymore till tomorrow morning because I'm afraid she'll kill them or not feed them.


----------



## anneq (Jun 19, 2009)

Oooh velvet baby bunnies!....drool


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Hope she takes good care of them! (But the little one in your hand looks pretty plump to me!) :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! They look so cute! And healthy!

Good luck!


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

same, i wish you and the mummy good luck


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks all 
Just went out and looked at the nest till I saw it move


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 19, 2009)

Would Thumper be the daddy? Just curious lol

They are adorable :]


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I have no other male so most likely


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

I was out giving Princess some oats and the babies were very active, the nest was moving alot and they were making little grunty/squeaky noises, is that ok? I know for sure she fed them this morning.


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

that *think anyways* means thye are hungry. 
sure does are ment to feed them morning and then night??? yes???
or it could mean they want mum to cover them up.
its 15 up here


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

I think some only feed once a day.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 19, 2009)

They Don't look like momma?


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

I did some research on genetics last night and went onto a genetics calendar and as far as I know when a black tort (Princess) and an agouti (Thumper) breed, agouti is dominate so more likely to get agoutis, agouti babies are born black with pink bellies, which a few are, but some are totally black, I'm guessing it's because Princess has spots of black and both could have black in their genes.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 19, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I did some research on genetics last night and went onto a genetics calendar and as far as I know when a black tort (Princess) and an agouti (Thumper) breed, agouti is dominate so more likely to get agoutis, agouti babies are born black with pink bellies, which a few are, but some are totally black, I'm guessing it's because Princess has spots of black and both could have black in their genes.


Well there going to be a hole load of cuteness! Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll probaby keep one, Mam wants them all but, meh, I don't know.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 19, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Heres some pics, I won't have anymore till tomorrow morning because I'm afraid she'll kill them or not feed them.


Was just looking at this again and it reminds me of a tiny little seal since he/she looks so shiny!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like the Sire has a a single agouti gene carrier meaning I can throw agouti and non-agoutis. So mom is a shaded... and since the babies are black and blue with pink bellies this says daddy does not carry shaded. When colors breed together and no genes match or no dominate gene is gave to the baby you get blacks, it has nothing to do with mom having a black spot. Confusing, yes.

The babies with pink bellies shall be chetsnut agouti and the solid ones are black. All carry shaded but as far as that I can not say.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 20, 2009)

I was just out giving them their daily check up, I just pick two up randomly from the pile because I don't want to disturb them too much. 

One was a little squeaky, is that normal?

They looked like they have been fed, they don't ever seem to have really big bellies but they are medium sized and not very wrinkly, plus they are super active! I have some pictures but they are a bit blurry, trying to balance a camera in one hand and a wiggly baby in the other is hard!

The agouti babies are starting to get bits of brown on them too :biggrin2:


----------



## luvsmallfurries (Jun 20, 2009)

AACK! :bunnyheart Shouldn't have looked! Now I'm all "aw, I want a baby!!)

So sweet.....


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes it is very normal for baby bunnies to squeak. Especially if they think they are getting fed. It is a good sign if you put your hand just over them in the nest and they start squeaking and wiggling all over the place. It means they have lots of energy and must be getting enough food.

--Dawn


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok good, they are very energetic


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 21, 2009)

Just been out doing the morning check up, they are getting bigger everyday! I don't have any pics though, I was going to take a video but I left my memory card inside :blushan:


----------



## Sabine (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh wow. Baby bunnies!!!! How cute!


----------



## anneq (Jun 21, 2009)

......Melts....:inlove:...must resist baby bunnies, lol.
Yeah, squeaking is very normal, all the bunnies from all our litters did it...even before their little eyes open as soon as they heard/smelled mom coming in the area they'd all move en mass as though they were magnetized to her, lol.

p.s. One time a day is all she nursed them.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 21, 2009)

Makes me wish I had an unneutered male! I want babies now!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 21, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Makes me wish I had an unneutered male! I want babies now!


Ya but it's going to be hard to part with them!

They don't really have pibk bits on them anymore, it's turned white now, their fur has really started to come in.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 22, 2009)

Way too cute! If you place a hand in the box and the babies start popcorning off of your hand, you have some vigorous babies!

I am expecting Axel and Juno Holland Lop babies a week from today... can't wait to share in the excitement of babies!

Denise


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 22, 2009)

I made a video this time just showing the two different types I have, agouti and black, they are almost four days old!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/sXCyrOpl5Rk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 22, 2009)

There so cute!


----------



## Sabine (Jun 22, 2009)

They look really strong and healthy.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 22, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> They look really strong and healthy.


Thanks, the black ones are slimer then the agouti one, that one is just a fat ball lol


----------



## anneq (Jun 22, 2009)

I just wanna take 'em all and put 'em in my pocket


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 22, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> I just wanna take 'em all and put 'em in my pocket


Lol!

They are four days old now


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 22, 2009)

You should get a box to put the nest in for them...  That way they don't roam over the cage when they get a little bit older. They need to stay in the nest  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 22, 2009)

I was going to but I don't want to disturb them again, I have already had to move them. Plus Irish and UK breeders hardly use them at all so once you watch them you don't really need one, unless they are in a wire bottom cage


----------



## polly (Jun 22, 2009)

In this weather they are fine. nethies like to stretch their legs and would not want to stay in a box for long anyway by 2 weeks they will wander always go back to their nook tho!! just leave them as they are very few breeders over here use nest boxes as you say Grace we do not use wire bottom cages either so nest boxes are not always a necessity only a choice 
Personally I never use a nest box


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, I think once they have fur and their eyes are open I don't see a problem with them exploring, as long as they have a soft ground


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 23, 2009)

Five days old today! :inlove:
I also took a good look at them and I have three agoutis and two blacks.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 23, 2009)

They are absolutely precious!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, I have a five day video which I'll upload when I have time


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 24, 2009)

Didn't get around to posting that video yesterday, sorry! I have these cute 6 day old pics though and a video uploading on Youtube which I'll share when it's done.

[align=center]















All lined up in their nest
[/align]


----------



## Sabine (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh they look so adorable. I half wishI hadleft a chance for an accidental litter open (Sigh)


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 24, 2009)

Awww! They are just so darn cute. It's amazing how helpless they are during this stage of life.


----------



## anneq (Jun 24, 2009)

:inlove:
I need to find a breeder close by so I can just go kiss and hold 'em - got empty-nest syndrome, lol.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks all, I definatly don't regret them being born, they are so much fun!

Here is a 6 day old video

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/HQDJh0vnOW0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## anneq (Jun 24, 2009)

:big kiss::big kiss


*melts my heart*


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't forget I'm close enough to steal them so if they go missing you no who has them!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 25, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Don't forget I'm close enough to steal them so if they go missing you no who has them!


Lol I better padlock the cage 

They are a week old today! Won't be long before they open their eyes! No pics or videos today because my sister had my camera for the night


----------



## Sabine (Jun 25, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Don't forget I'm close enough to steal them so if they go missing you no who has them!


that's what you think


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 26, 2009)

They are opening their eyes, one has them fully open and the others are just starting to open


----------



## anneq (Jun 26, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> They are opening their eyes, one has them fully open and the others are just starting to open


You need to get your camera back


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 26, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They are opening their eyes, one has them fully open and the others are just starting to open
> ...


I got it back this evening so I can take some pics and videos tomorrow, by then they will probably all have their eyes open.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 27, 2009)

Eight days old 

Some still don't have their eyes fully open, but they are nearly there

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/ZrcOdApTx8o&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## anneq (Jun 27, 2009)

*WARNING* *WARNING* CUTENESS MELTDOWN IMMINENT!!!!!

Gracie - they are just TOO Adorable!


----------



## thumperdude95 (Jun 27, 2009)

Awwww, sooooo cute.

I want one:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, they are getting cuter everyday


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 28, 2009)

9 Days old!


----------



## anneq (Jun 28, 2009)

oooh look at those little faces:bunny24


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 30, 2009)

10 Days old!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/fg5wuD94rJs&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh my there getting so big and ssssssssoooooo Cute


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, two decided to come out for a few seconds after I cleaned the cage, Mammy wasn't too happy though!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is a picture of Mammy, who has been doing a great job with them!







Looking grumpy






Time-out box for Mammy when the babies start to annoy her!


----------



## anneq (Jun 30, 2009)

:inlove: Oh Gracie they're so adorable...my daughter & I were just sitting here watching them and 'ooohing' and 'ahhing' lol - I remember when my bunlets were that small...such good memories.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 1, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> :inlove: Oh Gracie they're so adorable...my daughter & I were just sitting here watching them and 'ooohing' and 'ahhing' lol - I remember when my bunlets were that small...such good memories.


Thanks!
They are almost 11 days old :shock:
Time flies!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 4, 2009)

Just over two weeks old now, very active! They haven't really started to eat rabbit food yet but they have been nibbling on hay. Here is a video of them playing and some pictures.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/2rWDPXdvWx0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## anneq (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm dying here...the cuteness overload just went right off the meter, lol.
That one baby agouti was really zipping around lol


----------



## willowby (Jul 4, 2009)

awwwh iccle babbas we just had some yeaterday lionheads only two this time last time they had three? maybe cos they only did it the once this time anyway will be putting the pictures on shortly x


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 6, 2009)

They went out today and loved it! They were nibbling on grass and having little baby binkys!


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jul 6, 2009)

They are just darling!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 6, 2009)

*Bunnymom,K wrote: *


> They are just darling!


Thanks


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 8, 2009)

We are keeping a male from the litter! Yay!


----------



## Sabine (Jul 9, 2009)

That's great. You can pair them up then


----------



## Camarie (Jul 9, 2009)

omg they are so cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 9, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> That's great. You can pair them up then


Yup that is the plan 
Hopefully get Thumper neuteured soon so he can live with Princess and this little guy neuteured when he is old enough for Misty, then get the girls spayed after but I'm terrified about that!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 11, 2009)

Here are some update pictures of the babies eating, they starting eating solids last week. They eat vegetables with Mammy, from my own research and from the go ahead of some knowlegable members of the forum, it is fine for the babies to eat veggies if Mammy had them while pregnant and nursing. I do keep a close eye on them though just in case 

They are just over three weeks old 
















One of the black babies has a bit of a mane, from Princess' side


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

They're growing up so fast.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2009)

I know :shock:


----------



## anneq (Jul 12, 2009)

:bawl: growing up SO fast!
I'm glad you're keeping one - my young ones were also allowed to eat veggies early on - the mom ate veggies all through her pregnancy & nursing..granted, a few times I saw some soft droopings and pulled the veggies for a few days - they all now have firm stools and chow down with mom & dad.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2009)

Ya I will pull them if I notice anything


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 14, 2009)

Some pictures since I probably won't be posting anymore till Monday.
I was cleaning when I was taking these so please excuse the mess


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2009)

They are adorable! :hearts:


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 16, 2009)

How are you going to let them go? So cute.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 16, 2009)

Adorable babies.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Paul I'll just have to lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 20, 2009)

Managed to sex the babies today, I have three girls and two boys, they are just over four weeks old, need to take some more pictures!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Managed to sex the babies today, I have three girls and two boys, they are just over four weeks old, need to take some more pictures!


I agree on the more photo's!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 21, 2009)

I took some individual pictures of the babies, they will be five weeks on Thursday


----------



## anneq (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, they've gotten SO big!
I don't know how you can let them go...was so hard to let mine go, but then, cleaning up poops from 9 rabbits kinda help clinch it, lol.
Really beautiful bunnies.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 21, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> Wow, they've gotten SO big!
> I don't know how you can let them go...was so hard to let mine go, but then, cleaning up poops from 9 rabbits kinda help clinch it, lol.
> Really beautiful bunnies.


I defo agree Grace there going to break your heart!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 22, 2009)

Is one of the black babies a boy? I know you wanted a black boy.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 2, 2009)

Baby Pictures!

Keeping!


----------



## anneq (Aug 2, 2009)

You've done such a good job with them - really beautiful rabbits (those adorable little faces....to die for!):inlove:


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 2, 2009)

It's like a broken cassette tape from all of us! hahahaa
They are so adorable! I love their little ears


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Aug 2, 2009)

aww i want an agouti baby! they are beautiful its a shame i dont live near you though or i think one of those babies wouldbe coming to live with me


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you all, if only you did live closer peek-a-boo!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 6, 2009)

Seven weeks old!











Princess






More babies
















Mammy and baby, we are keeping this baby and probably calling her Ebony


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 6, 2009)

double!


----------

